# Window leaking during rain



## TexasFight56 (May 5, 2016)

Recently we have been getting some heavy rain here in Texas and I've noticed that one of my windows is leaking. It is dripping water from the ceiling of the window through the cracks and onto the floor. I can't seem to locate the source of the leak. I used a hose and sprayed all around the window and the window itself from the outside but nothing is coming through. I don't think it's coming from the roof because there is no water damage on the ceiling, wall, or 2nd floor.

Does anyone have any other suggestions of what I should try?

Thanks!

Pictures: http://imgur.com/a/vmi0u


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2016)

Check the caulking all around the upper window. Don't use a silicone caulk, use a rubber or tri-polymer caulk. Geocel (clear) is a good brand if you can find it. Remove all the loose old caulk and make sure the surface is dry first.

Oh, and  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 5, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Check the caulking all around the upper window. Don't use a silicone caulk, use a rubber or tri-polymer caulk. Geocel (clear) is a good brand if you can find it. Remove all the loose old caulk and make sure the surface is dry first.
> 
> Oh, and  to House Repair Talk!



Thank you! :beer:

I did find a couple of gaps in the caulking around the window. I sprayed it using the "jet" option on the hose but still no water is leaking through


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2016)

We don't see any weep holes over the windows so any water that gets behind the brick will find it's way down between the house and the brick until it runs into something that stops it. Could be caulking problem with window above.


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 5, 2016)

nealtw said:


> We don't see any weep holes over the windows so any water that gets behind the brick will find it's way down between the house and the brick until it runs into something that stops it. Could be caulking problem with window above.



So if this is the case, is it possible that I wouldn't not see any water damage on the wall/ceiling above the leaking window?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2016)

Water leaks in at the window, brick joint, runs down the backside of the brick, is stopped by the framing of the window frame. Then you see the leak.


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2016)

TexasFight56 said:


> So if this is the case, is it possible that I wouldn't not see any water damage on the wall/ceiling above the leaking window?



We have no idea how the flashing was done around the windows, but yes there is a chance it would run down outside the house wrap and run in the next window.
We do much more than this guy does but what he s showing is likely close to what you have but in his explanation he says many brick layers are non believers.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITfVImuD0Os[/ame]


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> We have no idea how the flashing was done around the windows, but yes there is a chance it would run down outside the house wrap and run in the next window.
> We do much more than this guy does but what he s showing is likely close to what you have but in his explanation he says many brick layers are non believers.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITfVImuD0Os



Does this mean I will have to re-flash my windows? And is there a way to check to see if this is the cause of the leak?


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

TexasFight56 said:


> Does this mean I will have to re-flash my windows? And is there a way to check to see if this is the cause of the leak?



I'm not sure how you would fix flashing now, but I would suspect the caulking of the upper window, if this is new. The problem with water is it can get into strange places and sometimes wood will soak up a small leak for years before it gets to a limit where it will start to show.

So the big question is, is it new and can it be fixed by finding the leak or do you have a wall full of wet wood feeding mold that you can't see.

A few years ago I worked on a shower when a little leak showed up downstairs.
Thought it was just a caulking problem and when that didn't solve it took the shower apart and found 12" of water sitting inside what was the bench and it was ugly.


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I'm not sure how you would fix flashing now, but I would suspect the caulking of the upper window, if this is new. The problem with water is it can get into strange places and sometimes wood will soak up a small leak for years before it gets to a limit where it will start to show.
> 
> So the big question is, is it new and can it be fixed by finding the leak or do you have a wall full of wet wood feeding mold that you can't see.
> 
> ...



Oh boy. The house was built in 2010 so it is relatively new. I noticed the leak about a year ago but it would only occur when there is heavy rain. I would say it has leaked about 4-5 times since then. What is the easiest way to recaulk the upper window?


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I'm not sure how you would fix flashing now, but I would suspect the caulking of the upper window, if this is new. The problem with water is it can get into strange places and sometimes wood will soak up a small leak for years before it gets to a limit where it will start to show.
> 
> So the big question is, is it new and can it be fixed by finding the leak or do you have a wall full of wet wood feeding mold that you can't see.
> 
> ...



I just hosed the upper window and nothing is coming through the inside


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

If we assume  that all tradesmen do their job up to code, we look for things that have or could have changed in 6 years.
There is a reason that more expensive houses have stone window sills usually one piece and all caulking should be addressed every few years.
If you can open the windows above you could look at condition of mortar and caulking there, does water soak into the mortar or run off.


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

TexasFight56 said:


> I just hosed the upper window and nothing is coming through the inside



The crack in one of your photos might indicate that the wood framing has swelled up by soaking up water.
How long into a rain does it take for water to show up?


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The crack in one of your photos might indicate that the wood framing has swelled up by soaking up water.
> How long into a rain does it take for water to show up?



That is a good question. I am not sure. Does not take long if it is heavy rain. It is supposed to rain all next week so i will keep an eye out.


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> If we assume  that all tradesmen do their job up to code, we look for things that have or could have changed in 6 years.
> There is a reason that more expensive houses have stone window sills usually one piece and all caulking should be addressed every few years.
> If you can open the windows above you could look at condition of mortar and caulking there, does water soak into the mortar or run off.



Here is the picture from above: http://imgur.com/aKhilSc

It might not be the best picture but I don't see any major issues with the mortar?


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

TexasFight56 said:


> That is a good question. I am not sure. Does not take long if it is heavy rain. It is supposed to rain all next week so i will keep an eye out.



I would take down those blinds and inspect the drywall and maybe dig into it a bit and see how wet it is.
Remember water can travel great distance from just about anywhere.


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I would take down those blinds and inspect the drywall and maybe dig into it a bit and see how wet it is.
> Remember water can travel great distance from just about anywhere.



The blinds downstairs or up? I am assuming downstairs


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

TexasFight56 said:


> The blinds downstairs or up? I am assuming downstairs



Stick your head out the upper window and look at the caulking or at least some of it, don't lean out to far.

Yes the lower window. Finding the leak is one thing but if you have mold growing you want to go after it sooner rather than later.


----------



## TexasFight56 (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Stick your head out the upper window and look at the caulking or at least some of it, don't lean out to far.
> 
> Yes the lower window. Finding the leak is one thing but if you have mold growing you want to go after it sooner rather than later.



Sounds good. I will do that and report back. Thanks for all your help! :beer:


----------



## goose25 (Jun 28, 2016)

marvinwalters said:


> What material your window is made up of?


I'm guessing glass....
Sorry I had to!


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 28, 2016)

goose25 said:


> I'm guessing glass....
> Sorry I had to!


Wise-a$$ quip of the day! Cheers :beer:


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Aug 2, 2016)

Tracing water leaks can be difficult. You could try shining a bright light over the water leak and watch it closely for movement. Follow it upstream and when you lose the trail make a guess to where it is coming from and then repeat the process once again. Once when you have found out which part is leaking you could look for ingresses. Divide the possible area where the water could be coming from into different zones and then test each zone separately. Once when you have found out which exterior zone is responsible for the leak you could look for cracks.


----------

